# 04 Maxima Unidentified Bolt



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello, I have a bolt I can't ID where it goes. I had it in the same container as I had the bolts which secure the upper aluminum oil pan to the block. I had 12 bolts in the container which is the correct amount. I had 8 short bolts and 3 long bolts all of which are the same diameter plus the bolt in question. The bolt in question is thicker diameter than the others and it also has a long head, about 12 mm. The bolt is 120 mm long. I'm including a link to a photo. I hope someone knows where it goes. I can't find where a thicker bolt goes in the upper oil pan.

Thanks!
Emerson


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, there's no link provided to see the bolt, but refer to the part diagram linked below and see if one of the following could be your bolt in question: part codes "11110BA," "11110B" and "11110F."

2004 Nissan Maxima Cylinder Block & Oil Pan - NissanPartsZone.com


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Master Tech, Thanks for the quick reply. I wish I could return the favor. I do order OEM parts from Nissan!

I had looked up the bolts on the same diagram and saw the 08120-8251E (8), the 11110B, and the 11110BA. The 11110B and the 11110BA are longer bolts which I did ID and used. 

Here is the link for the photo of the bolt. 

BOLT 04 MAXIMA_zpsrptaue2b.jpg Photo by velere54 | Photobucket

Thanks again, Emerson


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks more like an accessory bolt than it does an oil pan bolt (i.e. P/S or Alternator). I can't help you on that one!


----------

